
PubPeer: The online journal club - tokenadult
https://pubpeer.com/
======
tokenadult
Here is a post from Retraction Watch with background on PubPeer:

[http://retractionwatch.com/2015/08/31/pubpeer-founders-
revea...](http://retractionwatch.com/2015/08/31/pubpeer-founders-reveal-
themselves-create-foundation/)

